# Varmint rifle advice needed



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I live on a farm, with about 20+ acres of cow grazing pastures. Have a few rock piles in the orchard that groundhogs, skunks and whatever else seem to hang out in. 

Currently, i have a savage mark II .22 lr w/ scope, sighted in @ 100 yds with 1" groups. And a heritage rough rider .22 pistol (with the .22 mag chamber as well) that I have for short range "stalk and shoot" stuff. So far, I've managed to get 3 with the pistol, but have had a difficult time getting them with the rifle as setting up at the 100yd mark is difficult without them knowing I'm up to no good. I find it easier to just sit on a rock on the backside of their den with the pistol and wait for them to peek out. 

Now, the rock piles that they are usually around are about 200 yds from my back yard. I'm interested in finding an accurate rifle that is capable of hitting this 200 yd mark easily so I can tag them from my yard and not have to climb the gate and get any closer. I'd like to keep the price at or around the $500-600 range, not including the scope, which I'm open to spending a decent amount of money on for something nice (recommendations appreciated). 

I'll admit, I am somewhat limited on my knowledge of firearms (hence my only experience is with low-end models), so this is where I've come for advice. I do a lot of my shooting from laying prone with a bipod. I have been doing some research and am into checking out .17 hmr (or hornet), .22 hornet, .223 or .22-250. Cost/benefit analysis of some of these would be great.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Any decent .223 would be perfect.200yds isn't that long of a shot.Any gun,even "budget" guns would be fine.Heck,I use an old Remington 710 in .270 I bought as a coyote gun.Read online how "terrible" these guns were/are then come shoot it w/me.Coyotes DO think its a terrible gun! You'll get many replies why A is better than b or c,but for what you're gonna use it for,a-z will work fine.Now stretch it out to 300+ yds and caliber and quality of build will become more important.But for you,not necessary,unless you just WANT a better rifle.If that's the case,then by all means,get one.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Buy any Savage with an accutrigger in .223 and you will be all set and have some of your budget left over. I like 4-12 powers on a 223 bolt gun. You can also build a nice AR right now for 500-600.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Buy any Savage with an accutrigger in .223 and you will be all set and have some of your budget left over. I like 4-12 powers on a 223 bolt gun. You can also build a nice AR right now for 500-600.


Agree with this post. Savage with that avcutrigger is amazing and cost effective. Ammo isn't as cheap anymore, but .223 ammo is still cheaper than any other quality varmint round. .223 can kill anything you're gonna need it to. 22-250 is great an has more punch but more expensive ammo.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Buy any Savage with an accutrigger in .223 and you will be all set and have some of your budget left over. I like 4-12 powers on a 223 bolt gun. You can also build a nice AR right now for 500-600.


I have come across those savage models with the accutrigger on them and was pretty interested actually. Wondered how reliable they are. Read some mixed reviews, but try to take it with a grain of salt. Kinda why I came on here to find out others' experience.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Savage will serve you well and better than others that are more expensive.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you guys think of the combos with the scope? Or should I just get a nicer one to stick on it? Thanks for the replies btw...much appreciated.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I love the accutrigger. It takes a minute to get used to taking up
That slack a little, but they're great guns and that trigger is awesome. I've never really
Like combo rifle
Scopes. I like to have more zoom than most provide. I'm sure it would
Do anything u need it to, but I would
Rather put a bigger scope on it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have owned many brands of rifles. Savages have consistently been the most accurate. The accutrigger has revolutionized the industry. I like the Model 10, but an Axis with the Accutrigger shoots well also. I've seen some packages with decent Nikons on them. Many packages come with scopes that aren't up the rifles potential. You can stock up on decent .223 at good prices right now if you look around.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a Savage 10 predator hunter in 223 and shoots a little over an 1 inch group at 100 yards and 2 inch group at 200. And it shoots cheap 223 ammo excellent. American Eagle brand 223 in 55 gr, JHP.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got a savage b mag in 17wsm. Near .223 speed shoots crazy flat and very accurate. Fairly inexpensive and so is the ammo. I like it better than my savage 17hmr. The savage axis ii is a great deal amd shoots well. I had one in 308 that shot moa. The weaver scope that comes in the kit is ok. I put a vortex diamondback on the 17wsm. And a nikon monarch on the 308. You can't beat the savages for out of box accuracy. The axis ii actually shot better then my browning abolt 308 until I upgraded the trigger on it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I seem to remember a 223 Savage being sold on here just a few days ago if that's what your after. My go-to is a Mod 700 Rem BDL Heavy Varmint in 22.250 with a 2 lb. trigger. Shoots at blistering speeds and super accurate at distances well over 400 yds. So I guess if you were asking me which one my answer would be the 22.250 hands down.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Savage 22-250 or .223. Easy to find ammo for both.

Savage with the bull barrel and accutrigger!!!!

My current varmint rifle is a rem 700 classic chambered in 220 swift.200 yds no problem with it.I have a 22-250 weathershield encore barrel and have to get it sighted in at 100 yds next week.I'm curious to see how she fares. Also got a savage 111 chambered in 25.06, non accutrigger.Hardest trigger pull that I have seen. A timney trigger fixed that issue. 200 yds no problem with that one either.

The fun part is reloading and see the different amounts of destruction that you can put on a groundhawg with softpoints,hollowpoints,etc.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

If it is only ground chucks and skunks, a .17 would work. Not quite big enough for 'yotes, in my opinion. A .223 would be a little better all round gun. The .17 works on farms as the small bullet will fragment easier.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

saugmon said:


> Savage 22-250 or .223. Easy to find ammo for both.
> 
> Savage with the bull barrel and accutrigger!!!!
> 
> ...


That makes me miss my 25-06.... I had the ruger heavy barreled 26 inch in that stainless steel that isn't as shiny? Can't remember what they call it. That thing didn't kick hardly at all and would blow stuff up!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Cabelas has a heavy barrel Savage .223 on sale right now for $369 I believe. It was a model 11 or 12.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for the input. Nice to have a great group of guys with experience to bounce things off of. I believe I'll be settling on a savage axis model in .223. Should be able to get it within the next week or two. I will keep you all posted and post a pic of my first whistle pig with it. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Thanks again everyone for the input. Nice to have a great group of guys with experience to bounce things off of. I believe I'll be settling on a savage axis model in .223. Should be able to get it within the next week or two. I will keep you all posted and post a pic of my first whistle pig with it. Thanks again guys!


For the price it would be hard to beat the Savage model 10, some times they can be found around the used racks dirt cheap, I recently found a 700ADL in 223 at a reasonable price and put a H&S stock with it and mounted a Leupold on top of it, more as a calling rifle and because I always wanted to sort of customize a rifle, for 2-250yds a 223 would be mighty hard to beat and I have never seen one that wouldn't shoot, factory ammo is out there pretty steady right now as well.


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I would vote a 22-250 or a .204. Both are expensive to shoot when compared to the .223.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

22.250 hands down, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Still looking around and checking things out. Gander mountain carries a savage axis II xp that has the accutrigger and a weaver kaspa 3-9x40mm scope on it @$420. Probably going to settle on one of those, just up in the air between .223 and 22-250. Going to be testing out a buddies 22-250 before I make my final decision. In the meantime, I've been using my grandpa's savage .22 mag for shots <120yds and it's been dropping them in their tracks. I'm up to 10 hogs so far this year. Still going to switch over to center fire, but I've been very impressed with the .22 mag's stopping power. Now, stretching it out past 120yds or more wouldn't make me comfortable, but it's been a sufficient placeholder until I get my new one.


----------



## Darin09 (Mar 10, 2015)

i perosnally recommend 223 or 22-250 most acurtate and whatever you shoot your guatentee to only need 1 shot where as 17 if you dont hit the head or vitals it will still live


----------



## Darin09 (Mar 10, 2015)

i had a rossi single shot 223 and was hitting them at 400+ yds with 55gr fmj rounds and t didnt matter where i hit they were dead


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Darin09 said:


> i had a rossi single shot 223 and was hitting them at 400+ yds with 55gr fmj rounds and t didnt matter where i hit they were dead


A friend from work has a Axis in 243 and likes it a lot, if that's your choice then it should be fine, I would look around and see if you can get it cheaper though, the Gander down the street from me is crazy with gun prices.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I had picked up a savage .243 with the accutrigger as a combo package for right around 350. The round is very versatile and not very expensive and usually always in stock everywhere. Everyone has a favorite and I think I might have grown to really like the .243.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

700 BDL .17 REM


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Savage Axis 22-250..love it!!! my wife a few years ago bought me a Nikon spot on 4-16X42 scope...I can reach out and tag just about anything...lol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Even though I personally like and own the well rounded .243, (anything from a ground hog to a coyote to a deer) have you given any thought to a 25.06?


----------

